# What would the vet charge to disbud goats?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

As my subject stated. . . I can't afford both finacially and time wise to buy a disbudding iron right now . . .thanks, tia


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

My vet charges $8 per kid. He is really knowledgable of livestock, and is really good with goats so I think $8 is a really good price. I have heard of vets charging $85 to disbud!! Which is outrageous. Maybe you could contact a local goat breeder and see if they would do it...probably wouldn't charge as much as the vet.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My mentor/ friend disbuds for me... I'm a big chicken and won't do it and my hubby did it once and said... nope... NO MORE.... so I buy her a bag of Chaffhaye per kid.... and we are all happy.  I know someday I will have to learn to do it.... but I guess that will just mean


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Each vet is different -- you will want to contact your vet to find out. Ask if they will charge you the visit price along with the disbudding. At least in my area there is always the office visit price and then whatever is done is charged on top of that.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

We drove 2 counties away to have our babies disbudded at a vet who charged $10 per kid. Not too bad until you have 8 kids to disbud and you can pick up an iron for about $60. We bit the bullet and bought one...my hubby holds and I disbud, and the iron paid for itself in 1 month. Not a pleasant task, but just another thing to add to the list of things that can be done. Note: some vet's won't use the iron, and want to surgically remove the bud...didn't go that route.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been calling around to get ideas before i buy my goats and I have discovered that the only way to know for sure is to call local vets in your area and ask them yourself. 

I have found that the biggest difference is whether or not the vet is a livestock vet or a companion animal vet. Livestock vet wants $8 to $10 each and uses the iron. Companion animal vet wants to anesthetize and surgically remove and charge $80 plus the cost of pain meds and antibiotics. I don't plan to disbud mine but i did want to know the prices just for reference and i was pretty shocked when the first vet I called gave me a final out the door quote including office visit of over $100!


----------



## greenacres (Feb 16, 2010)

I called a vet on Wednesday to inquire and they quoted me $80 per kid. (I about choked!) At that rate, I'm beginning to like the look of horns.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

try a vet who deals mostly with livestock---it will usually say so in their phonebook ad . . . mine quoted $12 a kid . . . So I am happy enough . . .


----------

